# CB10 Caiman crocodilus £175.00 6-9"



## New World Exotics (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi All,

I have a CB10 Spectacled Available £175.00 both sexes,

pics will follow on enquiry..

Regards,

Jon


----------



## jack clutter (Dec 13, 2009)

are these the ones from strictly


----------



## Mikes snakes (Jan 17, 2011)

New World Exotics said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a CB10 Spectacled Available £175.00 both sexes,
> 
> ...


Hi you still have any available


----------

